# As a CSR, I feel the pain of drivers...



## pacmo_lala (Jan 31, 2015)

...and I work on the Riders side. I've worked as a CSR since last year. Never have I been exposed to such juvenile and petty mother****ers in my life like the people I have to face on a near daily basis. ***** about paying a cleaning fee when they obviously know they did it. ***** about the assumption that their driver deliberately went the wrong goddamn direction to lengthen the trip. ***** about the driver not giving them enough Uber love and attention. ***** like a ***** ass *****.

It's a psychological trip. Reading text is worse than being on the phone cause I have to appease to these folks in flowery reverse Edgar Allen Poe language.

I'm sorry driver's if you feel that we CSR's don't empathize with you all. Some of us do like Me that have to deal being the liaison between both sides of the loud barking fence.

I think I'm good for now with the venting.

No, I've still got a turtle head left...

I had a meeting with my CommOps today, he's a *****, too. He could give two shits if I have my job by the end of the day.

Okay, I feel better... for now.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Hey! Welcome to the forum. Only @thehappytypist precedes you...we love her input and look forward to yours.


----------



## pacmo_lala (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks Goober.

This is my observation, most of the people that write in complaining about Uber drivers wouldn't do a quarter of this kind of *****ing with Taxi companies. The whining and crying that they do is appalling. I get threatened if not daily, weekly by idiots stating that they're going to sue. Sue what? Because you won't get your cancellation fee back? Puh.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

pacmo_lala said:


> ...and I work on the Riders side. I've worked as a CSR since last year. Never have I been exposed to such juvenile and petty mother****ers in my life like the people I have to face on a near daily basis. ***** about paying a cleaning fee when they obviously know they did it. ***** about the assumption that their driver deliberately went the wrong goddamn direction to lengthen the trip. ***** about the driver not giving them enough Uber love and attention. ***** like a ***** ass *****.
> 
> It's a psychological trip. Reading text is worse than being on the phone cause I have to appease to these folks in flowery reverse Edgar Allen Poe language.
> 
> ...


That's why I stopped driving for uber, but I'm sure some drivers are ******bag's too.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm beginning to hate the whole cry-tweeting generationU that seemed to have emerged on the back of Uber Leviathan. *****iness and self entitlement could be on their coat of arms.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Oh this is going to be a fun thread. 

Name the most petty complaint from a customer.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Red said:


> I'm beginning to hate the whole cry-tweeting generationU that seemed to have emerged on the back of Uber Leviathan. *****iness and self entitlement could be on their coat of arms.


I only drove for like a month and honestly I have never seen that.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

So, just to clarify, you're CSR for riders, not drivers, correct? I just want to make sure I don't ask questions you can't answer.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

Simon said:


> I only drove for like a month and honestly I have never seen that.


Just try to monitor your local Uber twitter account for complaints. Most cases aren't worth an eggshell. I'm sure CSR's are getting tons more.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Pax complain about something that is inevitable and they know it's inevitable. They gripe about surge, but accept the rate when they request the ride. They gripe about the cars on X, but are more than happy to pay the uber cheap fare and not even contemplate a tip, even in a luxury vehicle. They're delusional and spoiled. They bought into the tip included BS without giving it a second thought or doing basic math. "Oh, I'm paying $4 to go 2 miles, the tip must be included." Uber is no longer competing with cabs or limos, they're competing with public transportation and it's reflected in the pax that have started using the service since the rate cuts. They act like you're a limo and expect royal treatment at bus fare rates. It's the epitome of narcissism.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Red said:


> Just try to monitor your local Uber twitter account for complaints. Most cases aren't worth an eggshell. I'm sure CSR's are getting tons more.


I just looked it over it was not too bad.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Casandria said:


> Pax complain about something that is inevitable and they know it's inevitable. They gripe about surge, but accept the rate when they request the ride. They gripe about the cars on X, but are more than happy to pay the uber cheap fare and not even contemplate a tip, even in a luxury vehicle. They're delusional and spoiled. They bought into the tip included BS without giving it a second thought or doing basic math. "Oh, I'm paying $4 to go 2 miles, the tip must be included." Uber is no longer competing with cabs or limos, they're competing with public transportation and it's reflected in the pax that have started using the service since the rate cuts. They act like you're a limo and expect royal treatment at bus fare rates. It's the epitome of narcissism.


Tell us what you really think. Lol


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

pacmo_lala said:


> This is my observation, most of the people that write in complaining about Uber drivers wouldn't do a quarter of this kind of *****ing with Taxi companies


That's because cab drivers don't take half as much crap as Uber drivers and will kick your ass out.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

pacmo_lala said:


> Thanks Goober.
> 
> This is my observation, most of the people that write in complaining about Uber drivers wouldn't do a quarter of this kind of *****ing with Taxi companies. The whining and crying that they do is appalling. I get threatened if not daily, weekly by idiots stating that they're going to sue. Sue what? Because you won't get your cancellation fee back? Puh.


I bet there's a lot of that now that the 1st is no longer free...

It's going to be worse after the guarantees

...we wait longer for clients to get our 1 trip per hour up


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Casandria said:


> Pax complain about something that is inevitable and they know it's inevitable. They gripe about surge, but accept the rate when they request the ride. They gripe about the cars on X, but are more than happy to pay the uber cheap fare and not even contemplate a tip, even in a luxury vehicle. They're delusional and spoiled. They bought into the tip included BS without giving it a second thought or doing basic math. "Oh, I'm paying $4 to go 2 miles, the tip must be included." Uber is no longer competing with cabs or limos, they're competing with public transportation and it's reflected in the pax that have started using the service since the rate cuts. They act like you're a limo and expect royal treatment at bus fare rates. It's the epitome of narcissism.


You're 100% correct, so why do you continue to drive for Uber ?


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

We


pacmo_lala said:


> ...and I work on the Riders side. I've worked as a CSR since last year. Never have I been exposed to such juvenile and petty mother****ers in my life like the people I have to face on a near daily basis. ***** about paying a cleaning fee when they obviously know they did it. ***** about the assumption that their driver deliberately went the wrong goddamn direction to lengthen the trip. ***** about the driver not giving them enough Uber love and attention. ***** like a ***** ass *****.
> 
> It's a psychological trip. Reading text is worse than being on the phone cause I have to appease to these folks in flowery reverse Edgar Allen Poe language.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum. Sorry about how difficult your job is at times!! Tell Uber we love the recent rate cuts of to up to 40% in some markets. NOT!! Uber has lost quite a few veteran drivers so your job going to get harder because the newer drivers don't know there markets & some of them cannot speak fluent English. I am one of those drivers that has left due to insane rates by Uber.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

The only thing keeping me in are the guarantees and the launch of Select in our area. Cancer destroys finances and we're still waiting for things to get rolling on our regular income stream. In the interim, the only things keeping us from being on the streets is food stamps, social security disability and Uber. Pathetic, but true.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Casandria said:


> The only thing keeping me in are the guarantees and the launch of Select in our area. Cancer destroys finances and we're still waiting for things to get rolling on our regular income stream. In the interim, the only things keeping us from being on the streets is food stamps, social security disability and Uber. Pathetic, but true.


My heart & good charma goes out to you & hope things look up for u in the future.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Txchick said:


> My heart & good charma goes out to you & hope things look up for u in the future.


You do what you have to do!!


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes, and in many ways I'm very thankful for Uber because we literally wouldn't be surviving right now without it, but it really does feel like all they care about is their own bottom line and not their partners' and it would be nice to have balance.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Casandria said:


> The only thing keeping me in are the guarantees and the launch of Select in our area. Cancer destroys finances and we're still waiting for things to get rolling on our regular income stream. In the interim, the only things keeping us from being on the streets is food stamps, social security disability and Uber. Pathetic, but true.


You're just destroying your car.
I would rather live in the street than work for Uber, and that's the truth. Sorry for your problems but to be thankful for uber is what's pathetic. Being taken advantage of by a billionaire.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I have 4 kids still at home and husband battling stage 3 esophageal cancer. Being on the streets would be a death sentence for him and not really how I want to raise my last 4 children. Cars can be replaced, children and husbands can't. I've been homeless, when I was 19 in Milwaukee in the winter. I know what homeless is. I'm not stupid or gullible, but I'm milking the current system for all it's worth while I can. Uber Select rates are much higher and make driving for Uber profitable again. I had a 22 mile fare for $80. Now, Uber takes 28% of that, but I netted $25 more than I would have on that same fare on X.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Casandria said:


> I have 4 kids still at home and husband battling stage 3 esophageal cancer. Being on the streets would be a death sentence for him and not really how I want to raise my last 4 children. Cars can be replaced, children and husbands can't. I've been homeless, when I was 19 in Milwaukee in the winter. I know what homeless is. I'm not stupid or gullible, but I'm milking the current system for all it's worth while I can. Uber Select rates are much higher and make driving for Uber profitable again. I had a 22 mile fare for $80. Now, Uber takes 28% of that, but I netted $25 more than I would have on that same fare on X.


Okay, you have a lot of problems, but what would you have done before Uber existed ?
If I had all your problems and then had to deal with uber clients I would want to strangle them.
I guess you're a stronger person than I am. Good luck to you, and God bless you and your family.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

We have a youcaring page that was helping us stay afloat, but it pretty much died in October. It's still active and we did get a sizable donation recently that helped with rent. I have an Etsy shop, but it only brings in a couple hundred a month. We have sold everything of value we own to make ends meet. We didn't start driving for Uber until right before the holidays. I don't know that I'm stronger, I'm just determined. You never know what you're capable of until you have no choice but to face it. God has gotten us this far and I trust Him to continue to do so. By all accounts, we should have been homeless long ago. We were behind 2 months in rent last year when my husband was having his esophagus removed. I honestly thought we'd be homeless by the time he got out of the hospital and then a church we'd never been to called while I was in the waiting area during his surgery to tell me they were going to pay both months. There are a lot of jerks out there, but there are also a lot of good people and I try and cut the jerks some slack and think maybe they had a bad day or are under a lot of stress because I've been known to be *****y more than once in my life.


----------



## buber (Nov 3, 2014)

Casandria said:


> We have a youcaring page that was helping us stay afloat, but it pretty much died in October. It's still active and we did get a sizable donation recently that helped with rent. I have an Etsy shop, but it only brings in a couple hundred a month. We have sold everything of value we own to make ends meet. We didn't start driving for Uber until right before the holidays. I don't know that I'm stronger, I'm just determined. You never know what you're capable of until you have no choice but to face it. God has gotten us this far and I trust Him to continue to do so. By all accounts, we should have been homeless long ago. We were behind 2 months in rent last year when my husband was having his esophagus removed. I honestly thought we'd be homeless by the time he got out of the hospital and then a church we'd never been to called while I was in the waiting area during his surgery to tell me they were going to pay both months. There are a lot of jerks out there, but there are also a lot of good people and I try and cut the jerks some slack and think maybe they had a bad day or are under a lot of stress because I've been known to be *****y more than once in my life.


Casandria I sent you a pm.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

pacmo_lala said:


> ...and I work on the Riders side. I've worked as a CSR since last year. Never have I been exposed to such juvenile and petty mother****ers in my life like the people I have to face on a near daily basis. ***** about paying a cleaning fee when they obviously know they did it. ***** about the assumption that their driver deliberately went the wrong goddamn direction to lengthen the trip. ***** about the driver not giving them enough Uber love and attention. ***** like a ***** ass *****.
> 
> It's a psychological trip. Reading text is worse than being on the phone cause I have to appease to these folks in flowery reverse Edgar Allen Poe language.
> 
> ...


I had a CSR in my backseat and he said "It's your business, run it the way you want to".

(Love the Phyllis pic by the way. I rode in - not drove - her limo once).


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I actually had a marketing rep for Lyft in mine yesterday. Really nice guy, wanted me to keep driving around downtown so he could pick my brain some more.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Simon said:


> Oh this is going to be a fun thread.
> 
> Name the most petty complaint from a customer.


Not having Red Bull available for them. (What ****ing asshole driver is giving out Red Bull???)

This was on a minimum fee ride. $3.20 for me and I'm supposed to carry every drink a rider might want apparently. I only carry water (for me).


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

pacmo_lala said:


> ...and I work on the Riders side. I've worked as a CSR since last year. Never have I been exposed to such juvenile and petty mother****ers in my life like the people I have to face on a near daily basis. ***** about paying a cleaning fee when they obviously know they did it. ***** about the assumption that their driver deliberately went the wrong goddamn direction to lengthen the trip. ***** about the driver not giving them enough Uber love and attention. ***** like a ***** ass *****.
> 
> It's a psychological trip. Reading text is worse than being on the phone cause I have to appease to these folks in flowery reverse Edgar Allen Poe language.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing girl..you're awesome! And welcome !!


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Welcome! You sound bitter enough to be on the WC team, I've never heard anything good about that place. If you don't want to tell, I understand.

To answer an earlier question, the most petty complaints are the ones that ***** and moan over one or two dollars. Surge complaints are almost always nonsense, it's a constant battle. Then there's this one lady that has been complaining for TWO MONTHS about her crappy rating. This is a rider, mind you. She says it's misogynistic that we _allow_ the drivers to rate her anything but five stars. Lady, you obviously are a pain in the ass and we are going to make sure drivers are forewarned by that 4.3 rating.


----------



## pacmo_lala (Jan 31, 2015)

Casandria said:


> So, just to clarify, you're CSR for riders, not drivers, correct? I just want to make sure I don't ask questions you can't answer.


Yes. I work strictly on the riders side. But I do reroute a lot of drivers tickets and do communicate with enough of them to recognize that most are trying their best. Yes, there are a few herbs and assholes, but for the most part they're just trying to make a living.

I can't believe how stupid a lot of people are to just immediately jump on the hype wagon and quick to associate Uber = rape. It's a lot of mixed emotions from people around me when they hear about Uber. Hilarisad for the most part.


----------



## pacmo_lala (Jan 31, 2015)

Simon said:


> Oh this is going to be a fun thread.
> 
> Name the most petty complaint from a customer.


The most petty ones are the riders that shit on drivers and expect TOO much from their personality, "he/she didn't talk much and that made me feel unwelcomed..." If you don't take your ungratefully, self centered, thin skinned punk ass outta here with that nonsense. That's a driver, not a life coach or your friend. Be happy that you're getting from point A to point B without your head knocked off from the rest of your pitiful state.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

pacmo_lala said:


> ...and I work on the Riders side. I've worked as a CSR since last year. Never have I been exposed to such juvenile and petty mother****ers in my life like the people I have to face on a near daily basis. ***** about paying a cleaning fee when they obviously know they did it. ***** about the assumption that their driver deliberately went the wrong goddamn direction to lengthen the trip. ***** about the driver not giving them enough Uber love and attention. ***** like a ***** ass *****.
> 
> It's a psychological trip. Reading text is worse than being on the phone cause I have to appease to these folks in flowery reverse Edgar Allen Poe language.
> 
> ...


Jesus, did we just hear an actual truth teller from the other side of the fence.

Thank God sanity still exists in the populace! And thanks for being HONEST. A rare treat these days.


----------



## pacmo_lala (Jan 31, 2015)

Red said:


> Just try to monitor your local Uber twitter account for complaints. Most cases aren't worth an eggshell. I'm sure CSR's are getting tons more.


Thousands upon thousands in a day. *Heavy sigh*


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Casandria said:


> Pax complain about something that is inevitable and they know it's inevitable. They gripe about surge, but accept the rate when they request the ride. They gripe about the cars on X, but are more than happy to pay the uber cheap fare and not even contemplate a tip, even in a luxury vehicle. They're delusional and spoiled. They bought into the tip included BS without giving it a second thought or doing basic math. "Oh, I'm paying $4 to go 2 miles, the tip must be included." Uber is no longer competing with cabs or limos, they're competing with public transportation and it's reflected in the pax that have started using the service since the rate cuts. They act like you're a limo and expect royal treatment at bus fare rates. It's the epitome of narcissism.


I'll milk you dumb ass drivers til the cows come home as a pax. You're idiots for the rates being charged.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

pacmo_lala said:


> The most petty ones are the riders that shit on drivers and expect TOO much from their personality, "he/she didn't talk much and that made me feel unwelcomed..." If you don't take your ungratefully, self centered, thin skinned punk ass outta here with that nonsense. That's a driver, not a life coach or your friend. Be happy that you're getting from point A to point B without your head knocked off from the rest of your pitiful state.


So,what's behind all the nonsensical complaints, they want a refund ? Some people pull that trick at limousine companies to get a free ride every now and then.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Red said:


> I'm beginning to hate the whole cry-tweeting generationU that seemed to have emerged on the back of Uber Leviathan. *****iness and self entitlement could be on their coat of arms.


I put up with their drunk entitled sorry asses for a PRICE.

No longer interested. They can ****in walk for all I care. Drivers deserve every last ounce of pain they get for being ignorant enough to put up with it for essentially paying to drive at todays rates.

They are the problem. There would be NO problem if drivers refuse to drive for shit for pay.

Until they STOP taking shit they will get nothing but the shit they allow themselves to have.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> Welcome! You sound bitter enough to be on the WC team, I've never heard anything good about that place. If you don't want to tell, I understand.
> 
> To answer an earlier question, the most petty complaints are the ones that ***** and moan over one or two dollars. Surge complaints are almost always nonsense, it's a constant battle. Then there's this one lady that has been complaining for TWO MONTHS about her crappy rating. This is a rider, mind you. She says it's misogynistic that we _allow_ the drivers to rate her anything but five stars. Lady, you obviously are a pain in the ass and we are going to make sure drivers are forewarned by that 4.3 rating.


I have never had to rate a pax bad. I guess I'm too tolerant or just lucky.


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

Love this



Red said:


> I'm beginning to hate the whole cry-tweeting generationU that seemed to have emerged on the back of Uber Leviathan. *****iness and self entitlement could be on their coat of arms.


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

I give all pax 3 or below unless tipped. That was when I actually did rides for Uber. Now i am just the nicest cab driver ever. 2.40 base plus 2.40 a mile and 40 cents a minute . When your properly paid for your service you are going to be much happier. Uber pax are the cheapest and worst passengers i feel bad for all the drivers and CSRs who have the displeasure of dealing with em


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Simon said:


> I have never had to rate a pax bad. I guess I'm too tolerant or just lucky.


I nail the stupid/bad pax every chance I get as a service to other drivers.

Wrong location from anyone who is not a first time user. 1 star.
Assholes. Automatic, 1 star.
**** with me in any way, 1 star.
Leave shit in my vehicle like wrappers from my free snacks, 1 star.

*Pay a fair price. 5 Stars and smiles all around. No problems on any of the above.*

Pretty easy.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> I give all pax 3 or below unless tipped. That was when I actually did rides for Uber. Now i am just the nicest cab driver ever. 2.40 base plus 2.40 a mile and 40 cents a minute . When your properly paid for your service you are going to be much happier. Uber pax are the cheapest and worst passengers i feel bad for all the drivers and CSRs who have the displeasure of dealing with em


It's always best if you're just honest with your ratings. It may not seem like they matter, but they do.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I'll milk you dumb ass drivers til the cows come home as a pax. You're idiots for the rates being charged.


Chicago -

38 minutes to go 3.92 miles (not including 5 minute ETA and 4 mins waiting).

Tonight 55 minutes to go 5.8 miles (6 minute ETA but this one was waiting on the curb).

The above scenarios are more frequent than not here unless you work from, say, 10pm to 6am, but who wants to put up with the clientele at those hours even if you can keep your car moving?

$1.70 base, 20 CENTS/min., 90 CENTS/mile, MINUS $1.30 "safe rider fee".

Then, at 1am, go to the coin-op car wash and vacuum 2 quarts of salt water from your floorboards (and hope you don't get jacked).

There is NO WAY Uber will still be in business in this town in the next 18 months unless gas is free.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

Sometimes I have riders who are so appreciative of the service that I don't mind driving for these shitty rates. But there are times when pax are so rude and demanding that I wish projectile vomit and explosive diarrhea upon them. Had a girl earlier today whose new in town and went on a shopping run and her phone had 3% left. She put the pin in the wrong place first time around and then had to cancel. I collected 5 dollars for it, then she pinged the right location and I got her again, this time I found her and it was like she saw her long lost father or something. I gave her my charger and she was thankful I found her in the nick of time because she wouldn't know what to do if I hadn't found her. She would be stranded


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

pacmo_lala said:


> ***** like a ***** ass *****.


That's what *****es do.

(Of course, that's also what we do on here.)


----------



## pacmo_lala (Jan 31, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> That's what *****es do.
> 
> (Of course, that's also what we do on here.)


Good one.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

pacmo_lala said:


> The most petty ones are the riders that shit on drivers and expect TOO much from their personality, "he/she didn't talk much and that made me feel unwelcomed..." If you don't take your ungratefully, self centered, thin skinned punk ass outta here with that nonsense. That's a driver, not a life coach or your friend. Be happy that you're getting from point A to point B without your head knocked off from the rest of your pitiful state.


If you talked too much she'd accuse you of trying to "get wit" her - or rape. I say "Hello, you're xxxx? You're going to xxx, right?", shut-up and let them lead the way in conversation. If I feel like talking, I will. If not, I won't (especially in heavy traffic).

And don't get me started on their dumb ass (sometimes inappropriate and personal) questions. At least Kareem Malaboohoo the taxi driver can practice selective English when necessary.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> That's because cab drivers don't take half as much crap as Uber drivers and will kick your ass out.


If a Cabbie doesn't develop his/her "Don't F#@k With Me" aura its not gonna be an easy life out on the streets.

Get into MY Cab, my rules of engagement, pay the metered rate and have a damn good reason for not tipping!


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

pacmo_lala said:


> ...and I work on the Riders side. I've worked as a CSR since last year. Never have I been exposed to such juvenile and petty mother****ers in my life like the people I have to face on a near daily basis.
> 
> It's a psychological trip. Reading text is worse than being on the phone cause I have to appease to these folks in flowery reverse Edgar Allen Poe language.
> I'm sorry driver's if you feel that we CSR's don't empathize with you all. Some of us do like Me that have to deal being the liaison between both sides of the loud barking fence.
> ...


Hey ,,Thanks for trying to get our back on some of these issues-It seems like your sincere
If you are, its appreciated


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Goober said:


> Hey! Welcome to the forum. Only @thehappytypist precedes you...we love her input and look forward to yours.


I believe that before @thehappytypist, there was @Farlance


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I believe that before @thehappytypist, there was @Farlance


Yup, very true! Farlance was here before me.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Raider said:


> I wish projectile vomit and explosive diarrhea upon them.


I am assuming you wish that on them *after* the exit the vehicle.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> I give all pax 3 or below unless tipped. That was when I actually did rides for Uber. Now i am just the nicest cab driver ever. 2.40 base plus 2.40 a mile and 40 cents a minute . When your properly paid for your service you are going to be much happier. Uber pax are the cheapest and worst passengers i feel bad for all the drivers and CSRs who have the displeasure of dealing with em


So true...being paid properly reflects in better attitude from drivers and customers. I don't have these problems on uberblack (most of the time). The people are much easier to please and more greatful than the X riders.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

pacmo_lala said:


> ...and I work on the Riders side. I've worked as a CSR since last year. Never have I been exposed to such juvenile and petty mother****ers in my life like the people I have to face on a near daily basis. ***** about paying a cleaning fee when they obviously know they did it. ***** about the assumption that their driver deliberately went the wrong goddamn direction to lengthen the trip. ***** about the driver not giving them enough Uber love and attention. ***** like a ***** ass *****.
> 
> It's a psychological trip. Reading text is worse than being on the phone cause I have to appease to these folks in flowery reverse Edgar Allen Poe language.
> 
> ...


 That is why I choose to remain a cab driver. Last night for example I got some drunk pax whining because I wouldn't pull in to their driveway (which was on a downslop, and it was very icy).. I didn't feel any sympathy for them having to walk an extra 20 or 25 feet. I don't have to worry about those ratings nonsense.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Hagerty (Nov 2, 2014)

Lidman said:


> That is why I choose to remain a cab driver. Last night for example I got some drunk pax whining because I wouldn't pull in to their driveway (which was on a downslop, and it was very icy).. I didn't feel any sympathy for them having to walk an extra 20 or 25 feet. I don't have to worry about those ratings nonsense.


You choose to 'remain a cab driver' yet you drive for lyft? AND you lurk in the Uber Blogs? Do you not have some sort of cabbie blog to spout your nonsense?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> So,what's behind all the nonsensical complaints, they want a refund ? Some people pull that trick at limousine companies to get a free ride every now and then.


^^^
Two of the limo companies that I worked for had some really insightful people that worked in the office doing a lot of PR / complaints, etc. and they a lot of the times really get a feel from where pax were coming from, especially the spoiled, petulant, flatulant jerks. 
A lot of so-called celebrities are the nicest and most gracious people you ever met because they remember the old days before they were who they are now.... producers, real estate peeps whose names you see on bus stop benches (lol), mega car dealers with like seven dealerships, etc. 
But some of the little pukes that had it all handed to them and were overnight successes are nothing but trouble and until I got a grip on it, it actually kept me up at nite... or during the day, depending on my schedule.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Raider said:


> Sometimes I have riders who are so appreciative of the service that I don't mind driving for these shitty rates. I gave her my charger and she was thankful I found her in the nick of time because she wouldn't know what to do if I hadn't found her. She would be stranded


Your a nice guy- and you are all over the Karma thing = =but>>>
- smarten up ...or these ****ers will take advantage every time. . .
no offense man, just my opinion


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Two of the limo companies that I worked for had some really insightful people that worked in the office doing a lot of PR / complaints, etc. and they a lot of the times really get a feel from where pax were coming from, especially the spoiled, petulant, flatulant jerks.
> A lot of so-called celebrities are the nicest and most gracious people you ever met because they remember the old days before they were who they are now.... producers, real estate peeps whose names you see on bus stop benches (lol), mega car dealers with like seven dealerships, etc.
> But some of the little pukes that had it all handed to them and were overnight successes are nothing but trouble and until I got a grip on it, it actually kept me up at nite... or during the day, depending on my schedule.


I knew some celebrities personally that were very down to earth and use them as an example for some of these brats living off OPM.


----------



## Timetopark (Mar 2, 2016)

Uber preys on the desperate and destitute. If you have no other choice but to drive for them they know it and will exploit.


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

Timetopark said:


> Uber preys on the desperate and destitute. If you have no other choice but to drive for them they know it and will exploit.


I hear that. But, it seems to me Uber is simply taking advantage of the current market conditions. It's simple, supply-and-demand economics. Right now, drivers are a commodity in great supply. Those who don't like the working conditions are free to quit. And, as long as at least enough new drivers keep signing up to pick up the slack where old drivers have given up--and as long as riders keep the revenues coming in--why should Uber pay drivers more or treat them better? Riders = revenues. Drivers = expenses.

When the market price for crude is $30 a barrel, sellers can either accept the price or shut off the flow. To accuse the market-price buyers of exploiting the sellers would be silly.

If people are lining up at McDonalds to work for whatever they're paying, anyone accusing McDonalds of exploiting the workers would be just as silly.

It's business, not charity.


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

pacmo_lala said:


> Good one.


What advice do you have for us?

Let's get this conversation rolling.

And do tell...any word about rates going up....ever?


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

RichR said:


> I hear that. But, it seems to me Uber is simply taking advantage of the current market conditions. It's simple, supply-and-demand economics. Right now, drivers are a commodity in great supply. Those who don't like the working conditions are free to quit. And, as long as at least enough new drivers keep signing up to pick up the slack where old drivers have given up--and as long as riders keep the revenues coming in--why should Uber pay drivers more or treat them better? Riders = revenues. Drivers = expenses.
> 
> When the market price for crude is $30 a barrel, sellers can either accept the price or shut off the flow. To accuse the market-price buyers of exploiting the sellers would be silly.
> 
> ...


Except the quality drivers are priced out. There is a shortage of good drivers in most markets. Every driver with half a brain quits in a few weeks.


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> Except the quality drivers are priced out. There is a shortage of good drivers in most markets. Every driver with half a brain quits in a few weeks.


You're right about all of that; the longer Uber has been operating somewhere, the more mature that market will be.

In any given market, I'd expect when Uber sees their profits headed downward, they will tweak the parameters there to squeeze a few more drops out of the spigot.

Then, when Uber decides the time is right and the gravy train is nearing the end of the line, watch for Travis & Co. to cash in their chips with an IPO.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks yeah. The people that use it to get to work are the worst. I used to get riders that owned cars but would take Uber everyday because they didn't want to pay for garage parking which is only $100 a month. They don't like that it is $10 a day taking the service to and from work and ***** about it to me. 

It's ******ed and a complete lack of respect to complain to your driver that they aren't worth $5.00 for 20 minutes of their time to go less than two miles. 

I suggested to one they could take a bike of the bus as it runs infront of their apartment where I pick them up and infront of their office every 15 minutes. One said he didn't want to take a bike because he didn't want to be stinky. I is literally down hill the whole 1.2 miles to his office. He wouldn't even have to pedal. These people make me sick.

No one values it as a service except drunk people. They view it as something they are entitled to and for less than it would cost to take their own car. This is why I had to quit. People telling me 'you can't do that' and what not. People telling me I had to wait for them at the post office for 20 minutes because it was illegal to leave them, false. Telling me I have to drive them down an alley, false.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

RichR said:


> You're right about all of that; the longer Uber has been operating somewhere, the more mature that market will be.
> 
> In any given market, I'd expect when Uber sees their profits headed downward, they will tweak the parameters there to squeeze a few more drops out of the spigot.
> 
> Then, when Uber decides the time is right and the gravy train is nearing the end of the line, watch for Travis & Co. to cash in their chips with an IPO.


They're only in it for the booking fee. They couldn't care less about any other revenue means.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

Casandria said:


> The only thing keeping me in are the guarantees and the launch of Select in our area. Cancer destroys finances and we're still waiting for things to get rolling on our regular income stream. In the interim, the only things keeping us from being on the streets is food stamps, social security disability and Uber. Pathetic, but true.


Great Uber exploits a cancer patient. Find a newspaper and share.


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

Lnsky said:


> [Uber is] only in it for the booking fee. They couldn't care less about any other revenue means.


Then why did Uber raise their cut of the fare from 20% to 28% on drivers who started after September 18?


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Uber is experimenting with the rates in the various cities to find out how stupid its drivers really are. Then, the rates in most places will likely be adjusted downward to whatever the data tells them is the threshold of driver stupidity. Likely they're gonna find that the stupidity threshold is slightly under the $0.50-something the IRS knows it costs to operate a car. If your market is above that, take whatever scraps you can still make before they do this.


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

Greguzzi said:


> Uber is experimenting with the rates in the various cities to find out how stupid its drivers really are. Then, the rates in most places will likely be adjusted downward to whatever the data tells them is the threshold of driver stupidity. Likely they're gonna find that the stupidity threshold is slightly under the $0.50-something the IRS knows it costs to operate a car. If your market is above that, take whatever scraps you can still make before they do this.


Stupidity varies by city.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> Stupidity varies by city.


True 'dat.

Seattle is apparently less dumb than most cities, as its rates are still $1.35/mile and $0.26/minute.


----------

